# Whats the quality of Board Factory 99cm skiblades



## grungeboater (Dec 16, 2005)

I am looking to buy some ski blades for my son. I can buy Salomon for $200 or Board Factory for $65, discounted from $130. I have never heard of Board Factory, are they reputable with quality products? yeah, yeah, I know - you get what you pay for. But what am I getting? Thanks

Pete


----------



## WalshJuice (Sep 10, 2005)

If you want to do the right thing don't buy him skiblades. Skiblades lead to Rollerblades. And we all know what that leads to. If all else fails buy him a snowbaord. Please don't blade.


----------



## WalshJuice (Sep 10, 2005)

If you want to do the right thing don't buy him skiblades. Skiblades lead to Rollerblades. And we all know what that leads to. If all else fails buy him a snowbaord. Please don't blade.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Don't buy him skiblades. I think it leads to impotence and hairy palms. If you must, get him into snowboarding, which only causes marijuana dependency.

If all else fails, enroll him in debate club.


----------



## grungeboater (Dec 16, 2005)

Tell me about it. Ive been trying for years to get him to snowboard. Skiing is just too easy and snow blades are even easier in the parks. I guess he likes the "quick fix" which makes him too much like his old man.


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Whats the hardest thing about rollerblading? 

Telling your parents youre gay.


----------

